# R.I.P.Doris Roberts



## Ken N Tx (Apr 19, 2016)

Doris Roberts: Actress Who Starred in 'Everybody Loves Raymond' Dies at Age 90, Family Says..
.


----------



## oldman (Apr 19, 2016)

She was quite the card on "Everybody Loves Raymond."


----------



## Bobw235 (Apr 19, 2016)

A very funny actress on "Everybody Loves Raymond."  What a great role they created for her.


----------



## Falcon (Apr 19, 2016)

Sorry to learn this.  She always made me smile when I tuned in to ELR.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Apr 19, 2016)

Rest in peace Doris.


----------



## ndynt (Apr 19, 2016)

Wonderful character actress.  Though mostly remembered for her role as a Italian mother in "Everyone Loves Raymond" Doris had a extensive acting career.
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Doris_Roberts  Interestingly she did not begin her acting career until 1951.  
Though Jewish, she portrayed a Italian mother  so well she even wrote a popular Italian cookbook.


----------



## BlunderWoman (Apr 19, 2016)

She was fabulous in so many roles. R.I.P.


----------



## WhatInThe (Apr 22, 2016)

She was one of those actors although not the star the show would not have been the same without them.

RIP


----------



## Guitarist (Apr 22, 2016)

I'm sad to hear this.  I never watched "Raymond" but I loved her on "Remington Steele."


----------

